# the little ones



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

just a couple of the little dogs today.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I can only see the first two - not sure if thats me or the pics though x


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Bunch of cuties!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie dogs.:001_wub:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful doggies!! :001_wub:

Looks like they enjoyed the snow.


----------



## Dogsupply (Dec 7, 2012)

You picture paints a thousand words. I love your pics. 

Two thumbs up.:ciappa:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

ah do the cresteds not get chilly bums? lol


----------



## Dogsupply (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow. Such lovely pets. 

May I hug them?


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for all the messages 



DollyGirl08 said:


> ah do the cresteds not get chilly bums? lol


no they dont get chilly bums.. they keep warm running about, and are then by the fire when they get in


----------



## Poochisimo (Jun 8, 2012)

They look like they were having a great time!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great pictures, looks like fun._


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 31, 2013)

Get some coats on those naked little dogs! 

Gorgeous pictures


----------

